# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  Jeux lectroniques des annes 80

## Auteur

bonjour,

j'ai dcouvert aujourd'hui le site http://www.pica-pic.com/
On peut rejouer aux jeux lectroniques des annes 80  ::D:  (les anctres de la Nintendo DS  et de la Game Boy  ::aie:: )

----------


## minnesota

Salut,

Ma...gni...fique ! tit.... tit.... tit....  ::aie::

----------


## GuruuMeditation

Excellent! J'ai jou des heures a Donkey Kong 1 & 2. Parachute aussi  ::):

----------


## RomainVALERI

O es-tu Dungeon Master !?  ::ouin:: 

(qui a dit "sur ton PC, dans le dossier mulateurs" ?  ::whistle::  whoa mme pas vrai que j'y rejoue de temps en temps  ::mrgreen:: )

----------


## C Blaise

Dungeon Master est sorti sur PC  ::): 
(qui a dit "sur ton PC, dans le dossier oldies" ?)

Je sais, j'avais commenc une adaptation PC  l'poque... chaud bouillant en GW Basic  ::):  avant de laisser tomber pour la version officielle !

----------


## RomainVALERI

> Dungeon Master est sorti sur PC


...mais je prfre de loin la version RTC  :;):  (return to chaos)

----------


## benot14

Que de bon souvenirs qui remontent  la surface !

____
Je collectionne les ordinateurs des annes 80 ! Venez m'aider ! http://www.auditsi.eu/?page_id=2119

----------


## RomainVALERI

> Que de bon souvenirs qui remontent  la surface !
> 
> ____
> Je collectionne les ordinateurs des annes 80 ! Venez m'aider ! http://www.auditsi.eu/?page_id=2119


Dterrage de post  ::mrgreen::

----------


## benot14

Y'a pas de mal  se faire du bien ! ::D:

----------


## minnesota

> Dterrage de post


s'il y a bien une discussion o on peut faire du dterrage, c'est bien celle-l, puisque justement elle fait rfrence  de l'archologie  ::mouarf::

----------


## RomainVALERI

Ah mais notez bien que j'ai pas dit "c'est mal" !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Barsy

> s'il y a bien une discussion o on peut faire du dterrage, c'est bien celle-l, puisque justement elle fait rfrence  de l'archologie


L'archologue a mis le produit de ses fouilles dans des caisses.  ::mouarf::

----------


## minnesota

en effet, j'ai a 



sur mon disque dur  ::aie::

----------


## RomainVALERI

> L'archologue a mis le produit de ses fouilles dans des caisses.


Il parait mme qu'il entasse tout dans les pices du fond  ::oops::

----------


## muad'dib

Mon dieu ... quand je pense  l'avance technologique qui s'est produite depuis mon enfance...

----------

